# Water leaking from drivers top window



## wilkoadi (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey just brought my Audi TT roadster about 3 weeks ago now . She is lovely  although last week and I noticed there was a drip of water coming from the top corner of the drivers window whilst driving in the rain  . Has anyone got a solution to this prob? . Many thanks Adi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adi, Welcome to the TTF. Is the window closing fully. Try a window reset.

ignition on
windows all the way down
windows all the way up
release the switches
push switch up and hold for a few seconds
release switches
ignition off

Rub some silicone grease into rubber seal, may soften rubber & help the seal.

Hoggy.


----------



## wilkoadi (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I will try reseting the windows see how that goes many thanks Adi


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## wilkoadi (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi I tried resteting my windows with no such luck, and used some silocone grease.I still have a leak from the top of my window  . I have been looking on this site there is a guy who gave out some good info on using shims, to push the window closer to the roof seal. Has anyone got any pics of how to do this  . Many thanks Adi


----------



## wilkoadi (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi does anyone know how to reset the low windscreen wash symbol. Since filling it up it still stays on. Does anyone know how to fix this prob? many thanks Adi


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Should just clear itself if bottle is full. Some have filter in the filler neck that can get blocked, fooling you to think bottle is full.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I had the same problem with the window on my roadster has to adjust the door in over to fix the problem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I had the same problem with the window on my roadster has to adjust the door in over to fix the problem


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I had the same problem with the window on my roadster has to adjust the door in over to fix the problem


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, 3 doors,?? we heard you first time. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Yellow, 3 doors,?? we heard you first time. :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Blooby works PC


----------

